# Preview from the Insane Shane Party Footage and Interviews



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Everyone! We're back now from TransWorld's Haunt Show and we've been spending the last few hours importing all the footage from the show and the Insane Shane Party! We had a blast at the party, getting to meet some great haunters and getting interviews with some of the guest! We're still in the process of editing everything and getting another episode of The Haunt Brief prepped, but I wanted to give everyone a peek at some of the footage we had!

Big thanks to everyone that we were able to interview! Big thanks to everyone that was able to participate via our Live Broadcast Stream! I'm really glad to hear that everyone had a great experience with HauntersDigest.com covering the event and watching from home! We look forward to continuing to grow our live broadcasting at industry events like this! AND A BIG THANK YOU TO SHANE DABBS for letting us cover the event! We look forward to next years party! More party footage, interviews and tradeshow videos to come!

Now, while we had our back turned, a certain party guest stole our mic...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK5S7j8aADw


----------

